# Oompa Loompa Knife Drills



## Franc0 (Sep 9, 2008)

The other day I was working some kife defense drills with some local LEO buddies. Everything was looking *too good,* meaning all their knife defensive movements were working smooth and flawless. So I decided to "spinkle a little **** on Charlies rice", and called in my 12 yr old son and his friend who were playing outside. I put a Nok Trainer in each kids hand and asked them to cut, slash and stab at them as fast and wild as possible. Gee, guess what happened? All of a sudden their knife defenses weren't working as well and they weren't moving as smooth and they got cut to ribbons! After awhile they tuned into the kids moves and got cut less and less, but too late I reminded them. 
I like to do this cause sometimes training partners tend to become more compliant the longer they train, and use more robotic knife attacks. Using non-trained kids once in awhile can change peoples approach in dealing with knives and be a real eye opener.

Franco


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've always liked training with my kids for the same reason.  They'll give you honest attacks (until they get hurt) that aren't anything like what you'll see in the dojo. 

Love your sig line.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2008)

Absolutely I am in total agreement.  My kid's definitely give me a different look and feel.  Still the principles and movement all remains the same, you just have to apply it to what they are doing.


----------



## kroh (Sep 9, 2008)

That is a really great idea!  I have done something similar with my short Italian mom and a rolling pin.  She thought it was dumb at first until she caught me in the knuckles with the pin.  Yeah... Mom owned me...

Never gonna live this one down...

Walt


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2008)

Great idea! Beginners are a helpful resource. They don't know what they should or shouldn't do!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Great idea! Beginners are a helpful resource. They don't know what they should or shouldn't do!


 I'm reminded of the old Jim Carrie skit on Madtv in which he plays a martial arts instructor and gets sliced up with each attack.  He yells at the students "As with most beginner students you have attacked me wrong!" 

In aikido we get off the line of attack by "blending" with the attacker.  Kids are great for this drill because they really force you to move WITH them instead of blocking and moving them.

Edit: here it is.
[yt]h_vvI26NnwE[/yt]


----------



## jarrod (Sep 14, 2008)

good stuff.  i think bruce lee once said that his favorite people to spar with were fast strong guys who didn't know anything.

jf


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to agree that kids will make you work for what might be simple with your training partner.  Kids that do not know what you are training in are going to do anything and everything so you had better be prepared


----------

